# 🌺 LOTS OF GOLD, BLUE & BLACK ROSES, BLUE & PURPLE HYACINTHS 🌼 SELLING FLOWERS - THEY HAVE TO GO!🌷



## DawnAri (May 20, 2020)

Hi everyone! in this shop you can *buy my flowers*
I'm currently re-doing my island, and I have found myself with many spare flowers that I would like to sell cheaply!


*♡* accepting: *TBT | gold nuggets | iron nuggets | wood (normal) | bells*
*♡* price depends, just ask ^-^ 


Flowers I have for sale atm:
note: I didn't count them, but if you want to I can, just ask! 

hyacinths - a lot of blue, also purple and orange and some pink
roses - a lot of black, blue and gold
pansy - a lot of orange and pink, also some blue
all kinds of black flowers



I also have a trading shop for furniture/wishlist items. I have over 900 items available for trade,
 so maybe you'll find the item you've been looking for there! ^^ *MY FURNITURE SHOP*
*ON HOLD FOR NOW!*

Have a lovely day everyone! ~


----------



## DawnAri (May 20, 2020)

Hi, shop will be open for the next hour! ^^


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi everyone! 
I have time today and I would love to sell my hybrids!! 
let me know if you're interested *♡*


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 6, 2020)

can i pay with in game bells?


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 6, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> can i pay with in game bells?


what is it that you want?


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 6, 2020)

can you pick? I like surprises!


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 6, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> can you pick? I like surprises!


haha okay! can you tell me how many flowers you want?


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 6, 2020)

how much would 10 cost?


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 7, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> how much would 10 cost?


I'll give you some rare hybrids in the mix too, so maybe 70K?


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 7, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> I'll give you some rare hybrids in the mix too, so maybe 70K?


Ill have 3 then, my dodo code is 5403F. Also, can I pay for some extras with DIY a recipe(s).


----------



## kazaf (Jun 7, 2020)

Could I buy 6 purple pansies, 4 blue pansies and 3 blue windflowers for bells please?


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 7, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> Ill have 3 then, my dodo code is 5403F. Also, can I pay for some extras with DIY a recipe(s).


sure! I'm sorry I had to leave but I'm back now, I'll send u a dm 



kazaf said:


> Could I buy 6 purple pansies, 4 blue pansies and 3 blue windflowers for bells please?


Hi! do you mean IGB or TBT? you can make an offer for those flowers if you want


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 7, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> I'll have to see what hybrids I'll give then (because it's suddenly so much more) but sure
> I'm sorry I had to leave but I'm back now, I'll send u a dm
> thanks!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 7, 2020)

If you still have block cosmos left, I’d like to buy 2 or 3. Would 50k IGB be fair per flower? If you’d like NMT, let me know what you think is a fair.

Thanks.


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 7, 2020)

Oldtimer said:


> If you still have block cosmos left, I’d like to buy 2 or 3. Would 50k IGB be fair per flower? If you’d like NMT, let me know what you think is a fair.
> 
> Thanks.


50K per flower is great ^^ you can send me a dodo code when you're ready


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 7, 2020)

I’ll send a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## kazaf (Jun 7, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> Hi! do you mean IGB or TBT? you can make an offer for those flowers if you want



Not great at pricing but 200k IGB for those flowers okay with you?


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 7, 2020)

kazaf said:


> Not great at pricing but 200k IGB for those flowers okay with you?


(6 purple pansies, 4 blue pansies and 3 blue windflowers)
these 13 hybrids are quite hard to breed/more rare, how about 350K?


----------



## kazaf (Jun 7, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> (6 purple pansies, 4 blue pansies and 3 blue windflowers)
> these 13 hybrids are quite hard to breed/more rare, how about 350K?



Yes, sure this is okay


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 7, 2020)

kazaf said:


> Yes, sure this is okay


great, you can send me a dodo code in PM and I'll be omw


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 17, 2020)

bump: I really want to sell my *purple mums*!
I currently have around 60 of them, if you want to buy alot I'll give you a good deal ^^

also looking to sell my *orange cosmos*!
you'll get a good deal for these too, I have 20+ of them right now (close to 40 probably)

thank you ~


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 18, 2020)

bump: still have 50+ purple mums for sale! also still have 20+ orange cosmos for sale!


----------



## DawnAri (Mar 12, 2021)

*bump*: I have a lot of flowers for sale, many *gold, blue and black roses*! also many *blue and purple hyacinths*! 
other then those I have *all kinds of black, blue and pink flowers* for sale ^-^

mainly LF: TBT and wood stacks (normal), but any offer is fine!


----------

